# First bonefish trip



## JpBonefish (May 10, 2010)

Had the opportunity to fish for bonefish for the first time in Exuma, Bahamas with Captain Bonefish Stevie. We caught 9 (5 on the fly) and my girlfriend caught her first on spin outfit. My fish were fought on an orvis helio 9 wt with a TFO 9wt rod. The winds were constant, the clouds were present making the outing that more challenging. I am hooked.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great fun....and Exuma is really a cool place to go. 

The only bad thing about bonefishing is the distance you have to travel to find them...but that takes you to some great places like Exuma, so I guess that's a good thing.

Reminds me of a trip returning from Long Island on Bahamas Air. One local lady walked up to the pilot just after takeoff (this was before tight security) and asked him to land in Exuma to pick up her cousin....only in the Bahamas, LOL. 

The pilot made a hard left turn to the Exuma run way and sure enough there was the cousin. The cousin brought bottles of rum for everyone, so I guess the flight was worth it, LOL. 

Nothing like the Bahamas.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

*Nothing Like the Bahamas*

_"Nothing like the Bahamas,"....._you got that right Meadowlark. Then there was the guy who used to "expedite" his passage through customs and immigration at West End......_with a bonefish_....(given to the customs agent when he checked out.) Bahamians love bonefish.


----------

